# memory benchmark competition



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

just download:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/329
and do the read memory, take a print screen of the  result and then  post your score here

the chart will appear in the first post 

***********************************************
Memory Read bechmarks Club:
***********************************************

*1.) giorgos th. = 10528mb/s* (G.SKILL HZ 2x1024 ddr2 800 @866mhz at 4-4-4-8)


*2.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 10118mb/s* (Crucial Ballistix edition 2x1024 ddr2 1000@1200mhz at 4-4-4-12)


*3.) Judas = 9581mb/s* (G.skill F2 2x1024 ddr2 800@967mhz at 4-4-3-5)


*4.) pt = 9386mb/s* (A-data extreme edition 2x512 ddr2 800@1120mhz at 5-5-5-14)


*5.) jms45 = 9116mb/s* (Corsair XMS 2x512 ddr2 667@833mhz at 4-4-4-12)


*6.) sno.lcn = 8697mb/s* (OCZ Platinium 2x1024 ddr2 800@841mhz 5-5-5-15 )


*7.) PVTCaboose1337 = 8593mb/s* (G.SKILL 2x1024 ddr2 800@845.6mhz at 4-4-4-12)


*8.) tigger69 = 8037mb/s* (Patriot extreme bandwidth 2x512 ddr2 900@1000mhz at 5-5-5-15 )


*9.) rizzo = 7927mb/s* (Mushkin XP2-6400 2x512 DDR2 800@930mhz at 4-4-3-10)


*10.) PyroInc = 7864mb/s* (Corsair XMS2 pro series 4x1024 DDR2 800@804mhz at 4-4-4-12)


*11.) HeUeR = 7804mb/s* (Kingston HyperX 2x512 ddr400@544mhz at-3-3-3-6)


*12.) AthlonX2 = 7589mb/s* (Patriot extreme power 2x1024 ddr2 667@860mhz at 5-5-5-15)


*13.) DRDNA = 7033mb/s* (OCZ 2x1024 ddr550@472mhz at 2.5-4-4-7)


*14.) Canuto = 6990mb/s* (Infineon 2x512 ddr2 533@641mhz at 4-4-4-12)


*15.) Alcpone = 6882mb/s* (Elixir 2x512 ddr400@444mhz at 3-3-3-8)


*16.) cdawall = 6655mb/s* (ultra and centon 2x512 ddr400@450mhz at 3-3-3-8)


*17.) Batou1986 = 6591mb/s* (Corsair4x512 ddr400@440mhz at 2.5-3-3-8)


*18.) Zubasa = 6536mb/s* (Samsung 2x512 + infineon 2x256 ddr400@440mhz at 3-3-3-8)


*19.) Darknova = 6469mb/s* (Corsair Value 2x512 ddr400@425mhz at 2-3-2-5)


*20.) pt = 6100mb/s* (Team Value 1x512 ddr2 667@800mhz at 5-5-5-15)


*21.)technicks = 6012mb/s* (Dane-Elec 2x512 ddr400@400mhz at 3-3-3-8)


*22.) Demos_sav = 5279mb/s* (Infineon 2x256 ddr2 533 + Kingston Hyper-X 2X512 ddr2 533@666mhz at 3-4-3-1)


*23.) cdawall = 4956mb/s* (unknow 2x512 ddr400@400mhz at 3-3-3-8)


*24.) cdawall = 3791mb/s* (Ultra 1x512 ddr400@488mhz at 3-4-4-8)


*25.) mortal = 3736mb/s* (Samsung 4x128 rdram@1044mhz)


*26.) xvi = 3614mb/s* (Corsair XMS 2x512 ddr400@475mhz at 3-3-3-9)


*27.) peach1971 = 3049mb/s* (MDT 2x512 ddr400@400mhz at 2-3-3-7)


*28.) cdawall = 2627mb/s* (viking 1x512 ddr266@333mhz at 2-2-2-5)


*29.) cdawall = 618mb/s* (PC100 SDRAM@100mhz at 2-3-3-8)


*********************************************
maximum theoretic bandwidth Club:
***********************************************
how to calculate theoretic bandwhit:
FSB × channels × 2(DDR) × 8
ex:266MHz FSB, dual channel = 266 × 2 × 2 × 8 = 8528 MB/s


*1.) DanTheBanjoman = 24960mb/s * (390fsb)


*2.) tigger69 = 16000mb/s * (500fsb)


*3.) giorgos th. = 14080mb/s * (440fsb)


*4.) HeUeR = 13760mb/s * (430fsb)


*5.) pt = 9984mb/s*  (312fsb)


*6.) AthlonX2 = 8768mb/s*  (270fsb)


*7.) Darknova = 8320mb/s*  (260fsb)


*8.) jms45 = 8160mb/s*  (255fsb)


*9.) canuto = 7680mb/s*  (240fsb)


*10.)Cdawall = 7168mb/s*  (224fsb)


*11.)Alcpone = 7110mb/s*  (222fsb)


*12.) Zubasa = 7040mb/s*  (220fsb)


*13.)Demos_sav = 5321.6mb/s*  (166fsb)


*14.)pt = 4800mb/s*  (300fsb)


*15.)Cdawall = 3904mb/s*  (244fsb)


*16.)canuto = 3808mb/s*  (237fsb)


*17.)Cdawall = 2656mb/s*  (166fsb)


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

here's mine
this is the max of the board


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 2, 2007)

(I feared the worst, anyway...)


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

its single channel


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2007)

a quick one...975 and 1:1 works lovely...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2007)

How about maximum theoretic bandwidth? I'd join that


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> How about maximum theoretic bandwidth? I'd join that



how do you calculate that?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2007)

pt shouldn`t you change the "sciencemark" title of the rankings?


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> pt shouldn`t you change the "sciencemark" title of the rankings?



ups  
forgot to edit that part when i copied it from the sm2 thread


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> how do you calculate that?



FSB × channels × 2(DDR) × 8
Let's say a 266MHz FSB, dual channel = 266 × 2 × 2 × 8 = 8528 MB/s
Many programs also show it, including everest, somewhere in the motherboard section.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2007)

so me at 3963,440*9 i`ve got 440*2*2*8 = 14080 mb/s....


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

ok i am the King at this moment my score is *12183 MB/s  *

Picture is in attachment, but how can i put picture in my post?!


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> FSB × channels × 2(DDR) × 8
> Let's say a 266MHz FSB, dual channel = 266 × 2 × 2 × 8 = 8528 MB/s
> Many programs also show it, including everest, somewhere in the motherboard section.



ok, i will put both


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

heh where is my result?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2007)

Heuer can you give me a screen with a sandra mem badwidth test?
**sorry for the offtopic**..


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Heuer can you give me a screen with a sandra mem badwidth test?
> **sorry for the offtopic**..



you think it's too much too?


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Heuer can you give me a screen with a sandra mem badwidth test?
> **sorry for the offtopic**..



why you need that screen, you dont believe me!?   and i dont have sandra in my pc!  i am not faker!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2007)

there is no way with a 965 platform and with 5-5-5-15 to get 12xxx......................


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> there is no way with a 965 platform and with 5-5-5-15 to get 12xxx......................



now it is, i Donwload version who you give and do that test, and test show i have 12k !!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2007)

fair enough...


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry guys, my everest lag, my real score is *7589* ! Sorry !


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> sorry guys, my everest lag, my real score is *7589* ! Sorry !



LOL
post a screeny
and the timmings are 5-5-5-15?


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> LOL
> post a screeny
> and the timmings are 5-5-5-15?



yes, why you need sreen, i tel truth and i am very sad write now ! Yes timings are 5-5-5-15   im only 4. place   


hmz my theoretic bandwidth is 430 x 2 x 2 x 8 =  *13760*


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> yes, why you need sreen, i tel truth and i am very sad write now ! Yes timings are 5-5-5-15   im only 4. place
> 
> 
> hmz my theoretic bandwidth is 430 x 2 x 2 x 8 =  *13760*



i do believe you now but i still want a screenie  
it's the rules


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> i do believe you now but i still want a screenie
> it's the rules



ok i will make, but you place my  theoretic bandwidth is 430 x 2 x 2 x 8 = 13760


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

ok here is screen, but score is little bit lower


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> ok i will make, but you place my  theoretic bandwidth is 430 x 2 x 2 x 8 = 13760



it's there already


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

So...
My theoretic bandwidth is:
400Mhz*2*2*8 = 12800mb/s


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> it's there already



ok put my bad score in score board:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5389&d=1167750929


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> ok put my bad score in score board:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5389&d=1167750929



too small
i can't see sh^t


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> too small
> i can't see sh^t



look again, i fix it !


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> So...
> My theoretic bandwidth is:
> 400Mhz*2*2*8 = 12800mb/s



wich multi are you running?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2007)

My theoretic bandwidth = 780 × 2 × 4 × 8 = 24960 
Very low efficiency, raw bandwidth comes nowhere near that. I could make a screenshot of my low raw bandwidth when I'm at home.


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> look again, i fix it !



chart updated


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> My theoretic bandwidth = 780 × 2 × 4 × 8 = 24960
> Very low efficiency, raw bandwidth comes nowhere near that. I could make a screenshot of my low raw bandwidth when I'm at home.



780?


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> wich multi are you running?



I don't really get how it works


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> 780?



390 
Bandwidth is still correct though. Just wrote it down wrong.
The 8 comes from 64 bit width btw, just in case you wondered.


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> I don't really get how it works


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> 390
> Bandwidth is still correct though. Just wrote it down wrong.
> The 8 comes from 64 bit width btw, just in case you wondered.



i was getting scared


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> 390
> Bandwidth is still correct though. Just wrote it down wrong.
> The 8 comes from 64 bit width btw, just in case you wondered.



why x2x4x8 for you?


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

OK.
I think it should be:
200Mhz*2(DDR)*2(Dual Channel)*8 = 6400MB/s


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> why x2x4x8 for you?



DDR, quad channel, 64bit per channel.


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

Therotical is 7104/mb

222 x 2 x 2 x 8 = 7104


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> DDR, quad channel, 64bit per channel.



i saw in your sys specs that you have 4x512mb, but i didn't know that quad channel existed


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> DDR, quad channel, 64bit per channel.



yeah, but how he can do a 2x256 + 2x512, when these ram is together they work good, or bad ?!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2007)

@HeUeR
Works fine in dual channel.

@PT
FB-DIMM specs even allow 6 channels. The controllers aren't very efficient though so raw bandwidth is just crap. Some how systems still perform great with them, unsure why  Most likely due to things like being able to read and write at the same time and DIB. Still a bit of a mystery though.


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> @HeUeR
> Works fine in dual channel.
> 
> @PT
> FB-DIMM specs even allow 6 channels. The controllers aren't very efficient though so raw bandwidth is just crap. Some how systems still perform great with them, unsure why  Most likely due to things like being able to read and write at the same time and DIB. Still a bit of a mystery though.



ok, you probabily just won the 1st place for ever


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

So is the theoretical relative to this then?

It must be correct, because I just did this 222.2 x 2 x 2 x 8 = 7110.4, which means thats the therotical bandwidth


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> So is the theoretical relative to this then?



that is the theorical


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

So maybe everyone should do a screen shot of that so we don't get things made up or mis calculated? Do you think pt?


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> So maybe everyone should do a screen shot of that so we don't get things made up or mis calculated? Do you think pt?



it isn't appearing on mine


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

Mine's the special downloaded version lol

Do you want me to msn it to you?


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Mine's the special downloaded version lol
> 
> Do you want me to msn it to you?



yep


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

Stop showing off dom lol


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Stop showing off dom lol



i got try to win at something  since i cant win SM2.0


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

OK.
I use PC Wizard and this is what i got.


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> OK.
> I use PC Wizard and this is what i got.



That's pretty much spot on  I still prefer Everest though


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> i got try to win at something  since i cant win SM2.0



I suppose so, but it's the taking part that matters


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

updated


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> That's pretty much spot on  I still prefer Everest though


At lease I won't get [Trial Version]MB/s for my bandwidth


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> At lease I won't get [Trial Version]MB/s for my bandwidth



I dont get trial version either lol


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

Give it a little OC and the increase was not bad  
DDR400@440: 220Mhz*2(DDR)*2(Dual Channel)*8 = 7040MB/s


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

both everest and pcwizard says the theorical bandwith it's 17928mb/s


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

strange:

if 1x512ddr2 667@800 gives 6100mb/s

why theorically the max (fsb 300x8) 300x1x2x8 = 4800  ????

shouldn't it be 4800mb/s max?????


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> both everest and pcwizard says the theorical bandwith it's 17928mb/s



The Theorical Bandwidth is simply calculated, so they should be the same for all good programs


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> strange:
> 
> if 1x512ddr2 667@800 gives 6100mb/s
> 
> ...



I guess you should use the memory clock in the calculation.
400Mhz*2(DDR)*1(Single Channel)*8 = 6400MB/s
Right On.


----------



## Canuto (Jan 2, 2007)

240*2*2*8 = 7680






4-4-4-12 are my timings.


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

Netbrust is kinda busted in terms of memory bandwidth.
As Athlon64 always trample P4/PD at this area.

AMD gets better memory bandwidth due to its build in memory controller.


----------



## Canuto (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh well... See the bright side almost got a connie


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> I guess you should use the memory clock in the calculation.
> 400Mhz*2(DDR)*1(Single Channel)*8 = 6400MB/s
> Right On.



the fsb is 300, not 400,
300x8 = 2400mhz


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> The Theorical Bandwidth is simply calculated, so they should be the same for all good programs



it differs from the one i manualy calculated
312x2x2x8


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> the fsb is 300, not 400,
> 300x8 = 2400mhz



Intel FSB should be multiply by 4.
So its 300Mhz*4 = 1200Mhz

For AMD it is another story.
The memory controller is built into the CPU so FSB don't really matter for AMD in terms of Memory bandwidth.
(unless you have memory that is faster than the CPU).
The bandwidth of the memory will be limited by the ram it self.


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> Intel FSB should be multiply by 4.
> So its 300Mhz*4 = 1200Mhz
> 
> For AMD it is another story.
> ...



it's a sempron 3200+
300mhzx8 is the cpu clock


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> it's a sempron 3200+
> 300mhzx8 is the cpu clock



You quote me before I edit it lol.
Anyways, 7.) zubasa = 7038mb/s (200fsb) (It should be 7040 @ 220 FSB)


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> You quote me before I edit it lol.
> Anyways, 7.) zubasa = 7038mb/s (200fsb) (It should be 7040 @ 220 FSB)



im too fast


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 2, 2007)

Everest Benches as you want: (Edit: not Brenches lol)
DDR400@440Mhz (220FSB)


----------



## Canuto (Jan 2, 2007)

Brenches  
Correct it man


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2007)

heres mine-






16000mb/s theoretical

patriot extreme bandwidth pc2-7200/ddr2-900 at 1000mhz 1:1@5.5.5.15 crap timings


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)

new score


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## peach1971 (Jan 2, 2007)

Can anybody explain why my Everest Benchmark shows 3049 MB/s *but...*


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


>



ram timmings?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Can anybody explain why my Everest Benchmark shows 3049 MB/s *but...*



that's the theorical one


----------



## Canuto (Jan 2, 2007)

Not so bad


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


>



thanks  
i think the am2 scores are a bit too low compared to the intel c2d ones


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 2, 2007)

Meh, its ok, but I am not ocing any, this is almost stock...


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2007)

Please Use Smaller Screenshots!!!!!!
DDR2 @ 866 - 4-4-4-8


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 2, 2007)

Updated with minor OC.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2007)

only 500fsb pt m8,you have it as 550.


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> only 500fsb pt m8,you have it as 550.



fixed  
the name of your ram is correct
Patriot extreme "bandwith"?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

ugg im going to run this ddr2100 wonder how that will score


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

timings 




and here is my crap score though its not bad for ddr2100 i have to admit




oh and theo bandwidth 166X1X2X8=2656
so that gives me like 97%-98% efficiency


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

cdawall said:


> timings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the worst score  
run them overclocked


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> the worst score
> run them overclocked



they are oc'd from 133mhz already stock timings are 133mhz 2.5-3-3-6 so as you can see they are running a little over stock but i guess i can put 2.5-2-2-5 and 183mhz or so


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 3, 2007)

First run, looks like I need to oc my ram back up


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 3, 2007)

pt said:


> im too fast



# 9.) Zubasa = 6536mb/s (Samsung 2x512 + infineon1x256 ddr400@440mhz at 3-3-3-8)
pt~~~~ 
You get it wrong again lol.
Its  infineon2x256 and btw Zubasa should have capital


----------



## xvi (Jan 4, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> (I feared the worst, anyway...)



Dual PC3200 and you can only get 3,000? Something has to be wrong there..


----------



## xvi (Jan 4, 2007)

PC3200 Single Channel 2x512MB Corsair XMS CMX512-3200C2 with a Sempron 3400+ S754 on a DFI LanParty nForce3 250gb.

*Stock:* 200FSB 3-3-3-8-12 2T






*Overclock:* 238FSB 3-3-3-8-12 2T





It's nothing special.. I have 94% efficiency. 3808MB/s theoretical. The Sempron prevents me from going any further. I'm convinced it can go faster, but I think there is a FSB limit on it. *shakefist*

I'll probably see if theres any tweaking I can do with my latencies. Maybe I can get a better efficiency?


----------



## jms45 (Jan 4, 2007)

2x 512mb Corsair XMS2 675 @ 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 CR1




and my theoretical : 


this has me really confused!! the theoretical MEMORY bandwidth should be 2x 6400 = 12800 but we're calculating with FSB which is 255x2x2x8? = 8160 so in that case my ram with 8690MB's is over 100% efficient??....my brain hurts, who's idea was it for this again? can we have them shot...


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2007)

jms45 said:


> 2x 512mb Corsair XMS2 675 @ 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 CR1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dan the banjoman idea (he's a mod, so i doubt you can shoot him)
update under way


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2007)

xvi said:


> Dual PC3200 and you can only get 3,000? Something has to be wrong there..



not dual channel  
chart updated


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2007)

pt said:


> not dual channel
> chart updated



I'm not, but Everest says that Peach is.. Not being dual channel would make sense. Is it just disabled?

And am I seriously on top for best Single Channel DDR?


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2007)

xvi said:


> I'm not, but Everest says that Peach is.. Not being dual channel would make sense. Is it just disabled?
> 
> And am I seriously on top for best Single Channel DDR?



skt 754 didn't have dual channel 
my other putter is first 
it's only one stick of 512


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2007)

15.) cdawall = 2627mb/s (viking 1x512 ddr333@333mhz at 2-2-2-5)
ddr266@ddr333


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 15.) cdawall = 2627mb/s (viking 1x512 ddr333@333mhz at 2-2-2-5)
> ddr266@ddr333



FIXED!


----------



## rizzo (Jan 7, 2007)

*7927*
(2x512)Mushkin XP2-6400 DDR2 4-4-3-10


----------



## cdawall (Jan 7, 2007)

12.)Cdawall = 2656mb/s (133fsb)
166mhz fsb ha this is fun finding were you messed up


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 12.)Cdawall = 2656mb/s (133fsb)
> 166mhz fsb ha this is fun finding were you messed up



FIXED!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 7, 2007)

pt said:


> FIXED!



ahh i cant find anywere else you messed up


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

cdawall said:


> ahh i cant find anywere else you messed up



it's perfect now


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 9, 2007)

*5279* on everest read->check specs on the left

Theoratical bandwidth->166.3* 2*2*8=*5321.6*


----------



## pt (Jan 9, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> *5279* on everest read->check specs on the left
> 
> Theoratical bandwidth->166.3* 2*2*8=*5321.6*



added


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2007)

ha got some new ram  like the cpu its undervolted a .1v lol


----------



## pt (Jan 10, 2007)

added


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2007)

ultra ddr400 @ 400 2.*5*-3-3-7


----------



## pt (Jan 10, 2007)

cdawall said:


> ultra ddr400 @ 400 2.*5*-3-3-7



? ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2007)

pt said:


> ? ?



your chart read 2-2-2-5 but its fixed now


----------



## pt (Jan 10, 2007)

cdawall said:


> your chart read 2-2-2-5 but its fixed now



i didn't do anything


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2007)

pt said:


> i didn't do anything



????? maybe i read wrong


----------



## pt (Jan 10, 2007)

cdawall said:


> ????? maybe i read wrong



probabily 

or god acted


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2007)

pt said:


> probabily
> 
> or god acted



lol DDR400 is way nicer than DDR266  default everything but the timings


----------



## pt (Jan 10, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol DDR400 is way nicer than DDR266  default everything but the timings



nice


btw, it was me


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 10, 2007)

7864


----------



## pt (Jan 10, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> 7864



added


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 11, 2007)

here is what i managed to achieve..my theoretical bandwidth is 8,768mb/s


----------



## Darknova (Jan 11, 2007)

Theoretic is - 8320


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2007)

ddr400 dual channel  3.0-3-3-8 (dont know make)


----------



## mortal (Jan 11, 2007)

This is max that my baby can produce.

3732 i think fastest RDRAM reading in the world.


----------



## technicks (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2007)

oh umm theoretical for the single channel is well 3200 and the dual channel is 6400 for me


----------



## pt (Jan 11, 2007)

all added /\


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2007)

from this
# 21.) cdawall = 3111mb/s (Ultra 1x512 ddr400@400mhz at 2.5-3-3-7)
to this




@




theoretical for this ram is 210*1*2*8=3360mb/sec
and for the unknown dual channel it is 200*2*2*8=6400mb/sec


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 12, 2007)

13th Corsair Value select 2x512


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

yep 618mb/s


----------



## technicks (Jan 13, 2007)

Update:


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2007)

added and updated


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

got some scores off a pentium d 930@3.2ghz dual channel ddr400@428mhz 3.0-3-3-8 
theo is 6848mb/s one stick 512mb centon one stick 512mb ultra








6332mb/s read


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

sry to post back to back and make you update pt but got the pentium d up to 3.36ghz (max w/o changing volts which BIOS lacks) ram is @ 448mhz all else is same


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2007)

cdawall said:


> sry to post back to back and make you update pt but got the pentium d up to 3.36ghz (max w/o changing volts which BIOS lacks) ram is @ 448mhz all else is same



i got lazy and only updated now 
the theorical also changed duo to fsb increase


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

pt said:


> i got lazy and only updated now
> the theorical also changed duo to fsb increase



whatever close enough


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

cdawall said:


> from this
> # 21.) cdawall = 3111mb/s (Ultra 1x512 ddr400@400mhz at 2.5-3-3-7)
> to this
> 
> ...




# 23.) cdawall = 3111mb/s (Ultra 1x512 ddr400@400mhz at 2.5-3-3-7)
you hate me 





yep 618mb/s 
618 not 484

pls abd thank yous 

charts off as well
# 10.)Alcpone = 7110mb/s (222fsb)

# 11.)Cdawall = 7168mb/s (224fsb)
flip flop


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2007)

NOW I HATE YOU FOR GIVING ME SO MUCH TROUBLE     

...
*hears cdawal neck crack*
...


----------



## Judas (Jan 13, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 13, 2007)

dude you missed mine the first time 14th now


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

pt said:


> NOW I HATE YOU FOR GIVING ME SO MUCH TROUBLE
> 
> ...
> *hears cdawal neck crack*
> ...



lol you spelled my name wrong  sry i keep making you change the chart hmm wonder if i can get more outta my system 

this: 
23.) cdawall = 3277mb/s (Ultra 1x512 ddr400@420mhz at 2.5-3-2-6)
to:
a64 @ 2.44ghz 




3-4-4-8 T1 
*RAM IS @488Mhz not 444mhz as everest reads*
theo for 488mhz=3904mb/s
not bad for 2.7v and lowend ram woopwoop


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

xvi said:


> I'm not, but Everest says that Peach is.. Not being dual channel would make sense. Is it just disabled?
> 
> And am I seriously on top for best Single Channel DDR?



lol not anymore thank you infineon and ultra for allowing my to hit 488mhz on you ddr


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol you spelled my name wrong  sry i keep making you change the chart hmm wonder if i can get more outta my system



you better not come to portugal in a near future....  
ALL UPDATE /\


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

# 24.) xvi = 3614mb/s (Corsair XMS 2x512 ddr400@475mhz at 3-3-3-9)

# 25.) cdawall = 3791mb/s (Ultra 1x512 ddr400@488mhz at 3-4-4-8)
hahahahaha flip flop


so Portugal sounds like i should go there for spring break 

15.) cdawall = 6643mb/s (ultra and centon 2x512 ddr400@448mhz at 3-3-3-8)

better on the pentium d 930 and dual channel





i can prolly get higher if i loosen the timings to 3-4-4-8 oh well


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2007)

cdawall said:


> # 24.) xvi = 3614mb/s (Corsair XMS 2x512 ddr400@475mhz at 3-3-3-9)
> 
> # 25.) cdawall = 3791mb/s (Ultra 1x512 ddr400@488mhz at 3-4-4-8)
> hahahahaha flip flop
> ...



  
i will have my spring break too, don't play with your life....


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2007)

# 23.) mortal = 3736mb/s (Samsung 4x128 rdram@1044mhz)

# 24.) cdawall = 3791mb/s (Ultra 1x512 ddr400@488mhz at 3-4-4-8)

man this new fangled ddr 400 is actually pretty f*cking good for these benchies and i need to run SCM2 and make you change that chart to  
comeon PT 3791>3736


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks fun heres mine 7033


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 13, 2007)

looks like thats a 2nd place ddr1 score.^^^^^^^


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2007)

cdawall said:


> # 23.) mortal = 3736mb/s (Samsung 4x128 rdram@1044mhz)
> 
> # 24.) cdawall = 3791mb/s (Ultra 1x512 ddr400@488mhz at 3-4-4-8)
> 
> ...



HAPPY NOW?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 13, 2007)

i`m still first??
oh come on guys...


----------



## pt (Jan 14, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> i`m still first??
> oh come on guys...



i guess my board is limited, can't get more whatever i do


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 14, 2007)

I believe this moves me up a spot   I can take the #5 spot too, just gimme a few minutes 








**Edit:  There we go!*
(sorry to be such a pain in the ass, I should have just done this to begin with)


----------



## jms45 (Jan 14, 2007)

guess i will be keeping my #5 spot for now


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 14, 2007)

jms45 said:


> guess i will be keeping my #5 spot for now



Nice work 




*Edit:  I'm getting closer


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2007)

30.) cdawall = 4956mb/s (unknow 2x512 ddr400@400mhz at 3-3-3-8)
should be num 23?


----------



## pt (Jan 14, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 30.) cdawall = 4956mb/s (unknow 2x512 ddr400@400mhz at 3-3-3-8)
> should be num 23?



nop


----------



## pt (Jan 14, 2007)

all updated except cdawall


----------



## Judas (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmm.... Pt you could of got my timings right  its   4-4-3-5


----------



## pt (Jan 14, 2007)

Judas said:


> Hmm.... Pt you could of got my timings right  its   4-4-3-5



the image wasn't very clear  
thanks


----------



## Judas (Jan 14, 2007)

Should of have made it bigger


----------



## jms45 (Jan 14, 2007)

sno.lcn said:


> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice O/C that pentium D seems to overclock great.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2007)

pt said:


> all updated except cdawall



lol thanx for updating


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2007)

samsung ram dual channel DDR400 2.5-4-4-8


----------



## pt (Jan 18, 2007)

cdawall said:


> samsung ram dual channel DDR400 2.5-4-4-8



i'm thinking if i should update or not 'cause probabily seconds after i update you'r going to post a better one  


j/k


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm thinking if i should update or not 'cause probabily seconds after i update you'r going to post a better one
> 
> 
> j/k



lol


----------



## xman2007 (Jan 20, 2007)

heres mine:


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2007)

this is the ultra ddr400


----------



## Steevo (Jan 28, 2007)

I need a better motherboard. Love everything but the lack of memory voltage, and the vcore fluctuations. Nothing stopping me from going higher with this memory and chip.


384MhzDDR OCZ Platinum 1Gb kit.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I need a better motherboard. Love everything but the lack of memory voltage, and the vcore fluctuations. Nothing stopping me from going higher with this memory and chip.
> 
> 
> 384MhzDDR OCZ Platinum 1Gb kit.



my ram does ddr500 @ 2.7v and its ultra val ram $20 a stick though i have admit it is using good infineon chips


----------



## Steevo (Jan 28, 2007)

My cheap shit Corsair Value RAM was able to clock as high as this, not with as tight as timings, but still.....



But it isn't the RAM's fault the board is gay. I can reach 235MHZ at 2.3.3.6 1T but then the voltage is not enough to continue, and above about2.9ish Ghz the voltage fluctuation on the vcore causes problems.


I will start another thread, on a new board as this one is pissing me off. I get a bit of corruption in games too as the CPU voltage is f'ed up.


----------



## mandelore (Feb 18, 2007)

*8453* with ddr 550, bah, i will get anutha post with overclocked ram


Still, its not DDR2 so im doin pretty good methinks 


Theoretical = 277x2x2x8 = 8864 atm


----------



## mortal (Mar 29, 2007)

I have good ram now!




Read : 9926

2x 1gb Team Elite 667
5 5 5 15 @ 860mhz


----------



## ace80 (Mar 29, 2007)

Not too shabby for unknown pc2 4300 sticks.
stock - 4-4-4-12 @266(533)


----------

